# Early rain gutter fenders



## Rustngrease (Oct 16, 2022)

I have a group of early fenders, most are 28 inch wheel size,  the black front says 26 inch, two are a pair 28 inch one stainless front with flat braces.
50 bucks to ship lower 48 states.
Take a look make an offer , I'm turning some parts I don't need into parts I could use.


----------



## cyclejunkies (Oct 16, 2022)

Whats the length of the fender brace on the duck tail fender . Is the the duck tail a 26"?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 29, 2022)

If you have 1 pr of braces for the 28" set, would be great lmk ... no braces are a deal breaker for me sorry.


----------

